# Amazon Prime



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I keep getting offers to try Amazon Prime free for 30 days but have always resisted as I don't really want another subscription but now wondering if I should try the free offer. It says if I want I can cancel at any time before the 30 days are up. How easy is it to do this and are there any pitfalls to look out for?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I always take up the free offer when offered it and have never had a problem cancelling. You do it online through your account but you continue with Prime membership for the remainder of the free month regardless of when you cancel. In other words do it straight away so as not to forget!


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*amozon prime*

hi,

try and take the offer up when you want a load of items, because you get free postage, and lots of other things you need time to work out, i tried it just before we went away, and dident have time to study it, but they cancel with no problems, but when we came back i tried to have another free go, but no chance, so now i need to pay up front or not bother. david with a family swears by it, he reckons it pays for itself within a couple of months.

mags


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I pay £7 99 a month for kindle unlimited 

I read a lot so works out OK for us , as Albert also can access free books 

Haven't really checked out prime

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It gives you access to a reasonable amount of TV and a simply VAST amount of music (streaming only, no download facility but you do of course need Wifi) plus next day delivery on many items you buy. You can either have an annual,subscription (one off payment) or monthly subscription with NO minimum contract period.

We use it for the music mostly and reckon it's decent value at the equivalent cost of buying a new CD each month.

Give it a try, nothing to lose.

Andy


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We have just signed up to Prime as I needed to buy some ink cartridges in a hurry which are free delivery anyway but are promised for next day.

Prime includes Kindle unlimited (10 books or magazines on loan) as well as music tv and video streaming.

You can have two adults with their own Amazon accounts registered in one household membership.

Steve


----------

